# Macomb, MI Craigslist 5y/o Schutzhund III IPO 3



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came across this ad on craigslist (Detroit metro, Macomb county)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/pet/1057419213.html

"5 year old male German Shepherd needs a new home. He is a Schutzhund III IPO3 (trained in personal protection). He is a great family dog, great with kids but will protect on command. He is a wonderful dog. He has a condition called EPI and needs an enzyme mixed in his food daily, it is a small monthly fee. He will make a great addition to any family. Please email for fee and other information. [email protected] "


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's bad. I hope this dog finds someone who loves and understands him. Who gives away a SchH3/IPO3? Wait, he's got EPI and they can't breed him anymore. Sad. Gorgeous gorgeous boy.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Found the person giving the dog away.
http://www.topdogk9.net/index.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The dog has never been bred as far as I know, but he is owned by one cold SOB.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

dog gets EPI. so let's abandon him??? How cruel is that? They are treating him like he's damaged goods! I hope that is not the reason for giving this poor dog up but if it is.....what a heartless person!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

If he's going to get rid of this dog, he better change his web site. This dog's picture is almost on every page!!!! 

I wonder how his clients would feel if they knew that their "trusted and respected" trainer was getting rid of his dog just because of an illness......


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

This is such a shame. I hope this boy doesn't fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As soon as I saw the pic and city, I had a feeling who it was.











> Originally Posted By: lhczth but he is owned by one cold SOB.


Couldn't have said it better... at least not without trouncing on a few board rules.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I noticed on his website that he "owns a string of pet stores". Anyone know what kind of pet stores?


----------



## vada (Mar 3, 2009)

e-mailed them there not very friendly said he is 1500.00


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

$1,500 for a dog with EPI? Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency.... a chronic, lifelong condition requiring extended vet care, enzymes, monitoring, dietary changes, etc etc?

Hoping this dog ends up with someone who will care for him, give him the love, appreciation, and healthcare that he needs and deserves.


----------

